# Re: Cable filters and if anyone has used one before?



## techstep (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re: Cable filters and if anyone has used one before?*

Just finished reading some threads/posts so I decided to go ahead and post my experience. Just a little over 8 months ago now, literally the day before my second daughter was delivered, my oldest boy came into my office/dining room (no jokes please) with a grin like the Grinch on his face. He wanted me to buy one of those digital filters. He always has me paying $50 for his wrestling WWF stuff and I've also been known to watch a good boxing match every once in a while. Long story short, I got one of those cable filters for my ********* DVR box in the living room WITHOUT, telling the kids or the old lady . I still make the kids ask to order stuff but when the bill comes there's no sign of anything, heh. Every month I squeeze about 30 PPV's out of it without having to clear the memory on the box. If I only order like 20-25 ppvs in a month, then I don't need to clear the box because it clears on its own every 30 days. I figured if it didn't work I'd just get my money back since they have like a year guarantee or somethin like that (had to check my bookmarks ************.com).


BTW, does anyone know what the Cablecard slot does?. I've never seen anyone who used theirs and I don't understand what it would be used for. Is it for the cable guy when it's being installed or something?


Thanks and God bless!


L. MacArthur


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Cable filters and if anyone has used one before?*

The site that you listed is clearly selling a product that intends to avoid paying for a service. It sounds like you are trying to avoid paying for service. If so, this is illegal, unethical, and not a subject for discussion on this forum. The name of the site has been deleted for this reason.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Cable filters and if anyone has used one before?*

Not only is it illegal, unethical and not a subject for discussion on our forum, it is THEFT! 

Note the OP signed the post "Thanks and God bless!" Anyone wanting a blessing from God might do well to remember "Thou shall not steal."


This thread is closed, but will remain as an example of what happens when members blatantly break our rules. Of course this person most likely never had intentions of becoming a bona fide member, but only wanted to spam this theft product. :rolleyesno:


----------

